# who was Susan Druet?



## JonMikal (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks for looking


----------



## woodsac (Feb 9, 2006)

Awesome JM!
Love the post work :thumbsup:


----------



## Wichie (Feb 10, 2006)

Love the composition and the light.
Could you read the dates?


----------



## Verbal (Feb 10, 2006)

Totally awesome!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 10, 2006)

This rocks! LITERALLY TOO!! LOL


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2006)

If only I were a fraction as creative as this JonMikal is...

Coolest POW.
Lovely colour and light.
Very interesting motif.
Interesting question.
One to muse...


----------



## puzzle (Feb 10, 2006)

Very poignant, nicely done JM


----------



## Arch (Feb 10, 2006)

wow......don't know how you got that colour but its superb. Kind of looks like its been hand coloured. Brilliant:thumbup:


----------



## ffureel (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice light


----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2006)

One of your best yet - great lighting and interesting angle. Especially like the framing of the branches on the clouds and the light on the words on the headstone. Awesome stuff!

Rob


----------



## Mansi (Feb 10, 2006)

OMG WOW!
stunning pov, saturation and textures...
brilliant shot jm... briliant!


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 10, 2006)

Damit man!, love this shot JM ! Just awesome work.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> One of your best yet - great lighting and interesting angle. Especially like the framing of the branches on the clouds and the light on the words on the headstone. Awesome stuff!
> 
> Rob


ditto!


----------



## anicole (Feb 10, 2006)

^^

what they all said ...!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 10, 2006)

Excellent capture and post work.

Eric


----------



## photo gal (Feb 10, 2006)

I am totally diggin this JM......Outstanding!!  : )


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, don't you just kick ass every now and then...  

:thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 10, 2006)

how do you not love this shot??? funny, susan druet has probably recieved more attention after she has left than when she was here....

and the white light is almost in the shape of a spirit....that is just the most awesome shot you have..      

taken of cemetaries......

unless of course, you have more to show us....( hint hint hint...)


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 10, 2006)

awesome shot, jm - love your perspective (shooting up) at this... :thumbup:  i think the erosion of the words really make the photo... kind of sad really...  your post processing is outstanding as usual, it really brings out the texture of the stone...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 10, 2006)

thank you all for your kind remarks!


----------



## Mohain (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow - fantastic shot Jon. How do you do it???


----------



## Chiller (Feb 10, 2006)

This shot is freekin schmokin Jon. I have looked at it about 15 times, and it is killer.  Well done man!!!!!!!


----------



## bace (Feb 10, 2006)

I revert back to my post about you taking a bad picture.

Amazing...again!


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 10, 2006)

thank you gentleman


----------



## aurelyla12 (Feb 10, 2006)

waouh!
impressive!


----------



## Knopka (Feb 10, 2006)

This picture makes me think of Brothers Grimm for some reason ... So mysterious, so dramatic, so... oh, it's freakin fantastic, man!


----------



## micatlady (Feb 10, 2006)

Boy the sky sure really adds to this one. Very cool shot. Really does make you wonder.


----------



## Calliope (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this one!  I really like it!  Nice tones and color!


----------



## Lensmeister (Feb 10, 2006)

:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: 

AWESOME as ever ..... 

one day Jon ...... I will see a bad shot ..... but I doubt it 

Excellent shot ..... :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Feb 10, 2006)

Looks like you crawled out of the grave and snapped this yourself jm  
love the POV on this and the DOF is outstanding. well done.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 10, 2006)

JonK said:
			
		

> Looks like you crawled out of the grave and snapped this yourself jm
> love the POV on this and the DOF is outstanding. well done.


 
:lmao: 

these are the ones i lower the camera to the ground and hope for the best. i got lucky here!

thank you all for such warm comments! :blushing:


----------



## xion (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice - I like the way the texture of the headstone comes alive.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 10, 2006)

Jon,

Did you use "LIGHT PAINTING TECHNIQUE" on this shot?

It's incredible!

Scott


----------



## Knopka (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting this one! It made me go out there & shoot some pics !


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jon,
> 
> Did you use "LIGHT PAINTING TECHNIQUE" on this shot?
> 
> ...


 
no, i created a darkening layer then adjusted the opasity. thanks Scott.

thank you Knopka!


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 10, 2006)

Well that's gotta be about the worst photo I've ever seen...

JOKING!!!!!

Awesome work, I just wanted to say something different then the million other posts  The cool color effects really add to this.


----------



## scoob (Feb 10, 2006)

great shot!!! love it :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 11, 2006)

Another stunning shot.  Yep, it's looking more and more like there should be a 'cemetary' forum on TPF, with so many taking so many great shots.


----------



## Foffen (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, they said it all!

Thank you, very, very, very much for posting.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2006)

Foffen said:
			
		

> Well, they said it all!
> 
> Thank you, very, very, very much for posting.


He said it all


LOVE it!


----------



## Islair (Feb 11, 2006)

very powerful image, love it


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 11, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Another stunning shot. Yep, it's looking more and more like there should be a *'cemetary' forum on TPF*, with so many taking so many great shots.


 
there's an idea! we better wait a while before asking though. not long ago i asked for a b&w forum and hertz slapped me pretty hard :mrgreen:

thanks again all!


----------



## errant_star (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a very striking image Jon!

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## cjoe (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like a movie poster! Nice shot.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy smokes JM, this is seriously powerful.  I really love it!!!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't think I can say anything about this photo that hasn't already been said....
So I'll leave with a bump.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 12, 2006)

When will come up here and teach me how to do that?  unbelievable shot.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 12, 2006)

i'm overwhelmed by the comments on this....thank you so much!


----------

